# Moving to Dubai - Apartment or Villa?



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,
So I am moving to Dubai in September and can't work out what would be best...an apartment or a villa. My girlfriend has already moved out to Dubai and already has an apartment sharing with 2 other girls (paid for by her work). We have lived together for 3 years back in the UK and so it will be strange not to be living together anymore! I know it has to be kept 'hush hush' since we are not married but honestly, what is best to have a normal (ish) life? 

My thinking is that a villa would be good as if it is with other westerners then they would be pretty cool about my girlfriend staying overnight etc. However, the apartments are in a much better location...I ideally want to be near Sheikh Zayed Road in the Dubai Mall / DIFC area. If I go for an apartment, will the building security/front desk etc be tight about my girlfriend staying over and us coming back together after a night out... I am looking to spend about 4000 a month on rent (ideally inc all bills and DEWA). Please give me any useful advice on the apt Vs villa discussion!

Thanks in advance


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

No one will care about your girlfriend staying over, unless you upset a 'conservative' neighbour. 

You can check Dubizzle for flat and villa shares, location wise you will be better off in a flat (I think nearest villas would be in Jumeirah 1) but in a villa you may have more space/freedom (provided you can find some cool people to share with). Up to your persaonal preference really


----------



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

when you say no one will mind about get staying over...is that in an apartment or villa? If i get some cool house mates in a villa then I know it will be fine, but I was wondering how tight building security is on the whole...will the front desk simply not let her in etc...or worse...call the cops etc.....

Looked around on dubizzle and it seems a bit odd in parts....there seems to be a number of different adverts for what looks like the same apartment/villa/room...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

manchesterborn said:


> when you say no one will mind about get staying over...is that in an apartment or villa? If i get some cool house mates in a villa then I know it will be fine, but I was wondering how tight building security is on the whole...will the front desk simply not let her in etc...or worse...call the cops etc.....
> 
> Looked around on dubizzle and it seems a bit odd in parts....there seems to be a number of different adverts for what looks like the same apartment/villa/room...


I mean in a building. The only times when the police is called in is because there's been a fight, etc. Like I said, just don't upset the neigbours and you'll be fine. 

Sometimes people will publish the same ads on Dubizzle over and over again, probably so that they don't get burried with new ads, which I personally find a bit silly


----------



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

cool cheers for that.
Do most buildings have a front desk / security? I am looking near the Dubai Mall to give an idea of location./possible buildings

I imagine that parking when you have a villa is fine..however do any of the apartments have parking allocated? or is it a case of park in a carpark miles away at a stupid cost...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

manchesterborn said:


> cool cheers for that.
> Do most buildings have a front desk / security? I am looking near the Dubai Mall to give an idea of location./possible buildings
> 
> I imagine that parking when you have a villa is fine..however do any of the apartments have parking allocated? or is it a case of park in a carpark miles away at a stupid cost...


Yes most buildings have a front desk/security/concierge guy. Not very familiar with the DIFC area to be honest, I just know one building called Liberty House a one of my friends rents a studio there. The building is ok. If you get your own lease probably you'll get parking allocated, however if you are sharing it might be an issue. You'll need to ask each potential landlord. Parking on residential areas is usually ok unless you live in an area full of locals with lots of cars and no respect for neigbours parking spaces


----------



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for that. I will keep searching!
On the whole then, are the front desk security guys pretty cool with 'girlfriends staying over etc'. I know most people on here say that it is fine if you keep it hush hush but I am a bit worried that if I sign up for a year, and it turns out that its the building is pretty tight on all the stuff, then it will be a mistake! I live in an apartment at the moment and so am used to that sort of living, and I love apartment living - especially if you have a place on a high floor. However I have to think about how my relationship would work since we are unmarried...not gonna get married for the hell of it like some people have advised haha


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

^I don't think the apartment building is going to care at all. The staff turnover is high and so you might not even see the same person month in and month out. Like Dizzy stated, just don't publish the fact that you aren't married and don't create any unnecessary attention and you will be fine. I think you run a higher risk of getting called out by one of her or your roommates.

I think you are better off in an apartment as you can stay there by yourself (less risk of getting made) and it is cheaper and if you act like you and your girl are married, then no one will be the wiser.


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> if you act like you and your girl are married, then no one will be the wiser.


Be aware that if either of you are Muslim, or appear to be, then there is a greater likelyhood of questions.

My wife and I lived together for several years before getting married (neither of us Muslim) and had no problems at all. As has been stated previously, keep a low profile and you'll be OK.


----------



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Neither of us are muslim so hopefully that will make things easier then. Apartment living may be best then but I am looking to rent a room in a 2 bed apartment rather than just me in a 1 bed. A villa would be more sociable I think but if the place I rent already has a other westerner in it then it should be fine. Anyone know any good search sites for rooms to rent other than dubizzle?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

4K a month? dont think you will get a villa for that.. 1 bed apartment maybe...


----------



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Yea I doubt a can get a Whole villa for that... I was thinking a room within a villa where there are other expats living - though it would be a good way to socialise


----------

